# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  به تخمین رتبه گزینه 2 یا قلمچی میشه اعتماد کرد؟

## Jammy

سلام دوستان به نظر شما اصن ميشه به این تخمین رتبه قلمچی یا گزینه دو اعتماد کرد؟ اگه نمیشه پیش بینی خود شما از لول کنکور امسال چیه و رتبه ها نسبت به پارسال چقدر جابجا ميشه؟

----------


## amir.abs

:Yahoo (4):  واقعا اپ

----------


## مهسـا

سامانه انتخاب رشته گزینه 2 خیلی دقیقه مخصوصا اونی ک جدیدا تو سایتشون گذاشته بودن(با تاثیرسوابق تحصیلی) ولی الان ورش داشتن....ب هرحال اون خیلی خوب بود و دقیق 
درمورد تخمین رتبه کانون چون درصد زمینو وارد نمیکنن اصلا قابل اعتماد نیست اصلا
 رتبه کنکور پارسال من با گزینه 2 همون محدوده با 500تا فاصله با قلمچی 4000تا فاصله!!!! :Y (612):

----------


## Rezvan.7

> سامانه انتخاب رشته گزینه 2 خیلی دقیقه مخصوصا اونی ک جدیدا تو سایتشون گذاشته بودن(با تاثیرسوابق تحصیلی) ولی الان ورش داشتن....ب هرحال اون خیلی خوب بود و دقیق 
> درمورد تخمین رتبه کانون چون درصد زمینو وارد نمیکنن اصلا قابل اعتماد نیست اصلا
>  رتبه کنکور پارسال من با گزینه 2 همون محدوده با 500تا فاصله با قلمچی 4000تا فاصله!!!!


ببخشید رتبه تون بهتر از تخمین قلم چی شده بود یا بدتر؟

----------


## مهسـا

> ببخشید رتبه تون بهتر از تخمین قلم چی شده بود یا بدتر؟


خیلی بهتر تخمین رتبه گزینه دو گفت 2000-2500منطقه ولی قلمچی گفت 6000-7000 :Y (598):

----------


## _7challenger6_

*به نظرم هیچ کدام . رتبه های پارسال قلم چی و تخمینش براساس تاثیر قطعی هستن نه تاثیر مثبت . تو گزینه دو هم زمینو به جای صفر صد بزنید ببینید چقدر رتبتونو جابجا میکنه . پارسال تاثیر قطعی بود امسال تاثیر مثبته پس هیچ تخمین رتبه ای دقیق نیست*

----------


## مهسـا

> *به نظرم هیچ کدام . رتبه های پارسال قلم چی و تخمینش براساس تاثیر قطعی هستن نه تاثیر مثبت . تو گزینه دو هم زمینو به جای صفر صد بزنید ببینید چقدر رتبتونو جابجا میکنه . پارسال تاثیر قطعی بود امسال تاثیر مثبته پس هیچ تخمین رتبه ای دقیق نیست*


بله درسته

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> ببخشید رتبه تون بهتر از تخمین قلم چی شده بود یا بدتر؟


گزینه 2 بر اساس نمره کار میکنه اما کنون بر اساس تراز - مورد دیگه اینکه باید ببینیم کنکور امسال از نظر درجه سختی با کدوم کنکور هم ترازه است - مثلا کنکور 94 سخت تر از کنکور 93 بوده به خاطر همین سال قبل کسایی که با تخمین رتبه ی 93 تخمین گرفته بودن رتبشون تو 94 بهتر شده بود اما امسال که کنکور از سال قبل راحت تر بود پس رتبه ای که در واقعیت میگری بیشتر از تخمین رتبه میشه !!! مثلا اگه تخمین رتبه بده 500 ممکنه بشی 800

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr Baq3r



گزینه 2 بر اساس نمره کار میکنه اما کنون بر اساس تراز - مورد دیگه اینکه باید ببینیم کنکور امسال از نظر درجه سختی با کدوم کنکور هم ترازه است - مثلا کنکور 94 سخت تر از کنکور 93 بوده به خاطر همین سال قبل کسایی که با تخمین رتبه ی 93 تخمین گرفته بودن رتبشون تو 94 بهتر شده بود اما امسال که کنکور از سال قبل راحت تر بود پس رتبه ای که در واقعیت میگری بیشتر از تخمین رتبه میشه !!! مثلا اگه تخمین رتبه بده 500 ممکنه بشی 800


کنکورو چه کردی باقر . راحت شدیم ها . ان شاع الله پزشکی بیاری البته تو میگفتی هر چی بشه میرم*

----------


## farnazcr7

امسال اصلا نمیشه اعتماد کرد
هم تاثیر+مثبت شده و هم  شیمی تعیین کنندس عکس پارسال که زیست بود
ادبیات اسونتر بود عکس پارسال
زیست سختر بود عکس پارسال

----------

